# Avans new ride



## avan (Mar 20, 2010)

Well folks after my Transit dying from terminal tinworm I was getting a bit stir crazy just driving arpound in a small car , so I bought mysef this 









Nice and cheap and it fits on my driveway 












It had a few minor problems but not too much to put me off from buying it and attempting a stealth conversion

Work started about six weeks ago with the removal of the steel bulkhead and assembly of my bed ( Taken from the Transit )












My intention was to just fit a bed and seats with a cooker and not change the exterior but when I lay down in the back it felt very claustrophobic so The windows went in 

Cut a hole 






And add some glass 






A rear wheel carrier was added too allong with high level work lights ( great for reversing too )






Insulation was next for the roof 






And then some lights and rear speakers were added in the roof lining


----------



## avan (Mar 20, 2010)

Once the roof was lined it was time to start the sides 

Fibreglass insulation was added before the panels went over the top 







Once all the lining was done it was time to cover all internall walls and roof with carpet 

and add some blinds from Ikea 











A curtain rail was added to the roof lining in the cab to allow a curtain all round 







I had just enough room to fix a small cupboard ( Altered quite a bit ) for the cooker 






It is allmost finished now and will soon be seen at the vintage rallys around the country 


Steve


----------



## Fencerman (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember driving one of those years ago for a nursery delivering plants etc!!! Used to go quite well,bit slow and rattly but ok.It came to a nasty and catastrophic halt on M5 one afternoon miles from base.Made my way out through clouds of smoke,oily smoke etc found motorway phone.Boss got it hauled off and told me to make my way back ....... What a nightmare!!! Hope yours goes better i'm sure it will.Good luck with it and happy wilding


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of hard work there mate, well done. Your gonna enjoy being out this summer  
What do you take out to vintage rallys?


----------



## avan (Mar 20, 2010)

My club are having their annual meet this sunday and I am taking allong my 1950 Wolseley WD8 stationary engine 











And it fits just nice in the back 



Steve


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 21, 2010)

avan said:


> My club are having their annual meet this sunday and I am taking allong my 1950 Wolseley WD8 stationary engine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wondered where my freelander wheel mount had gone!!!lol nice conversion and brill vans , i have the convoy,enjoy


----------



## ajs (Mar 21, 2010)

kinellsbells bet that's 1 hell of a noisy jenny you have there....

should go down a treat on a cc site that


regards 
aj


----------

